# Sensor de movimiento + Puerto Paralelo



## daniled (Dic 5, 2005)

Hola, necesito realizar un trabajo para mi facultad y mi idea es conectar un sensor de movimiendo (los que traen las alarmas) a un puerto de la pc (serial o paralelo me da lo mismo), y hacer un programita que envie una señal de alerta a un celular mediante un mensaje de texto SMS. 
Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 5, 2005)

Hola daniled,

Aquí está hecho el detector:

http://www.web-ee.com/Schematics/Motion Detector/UltrasonicMotionDetector.pdf

El circuito que faltaría es el de adaptación de la salida "Signal On" de 9 voltios no regulada hacia el puerto paralelo. Lo que se necesita es adaptar los 9 voltios a TTL.

Para hacer esto podrías usar un circuito como el que te anexo.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## JR (Dic 6, 2005)

mas o menos q distancias abarca ese circuito de deteccion utrasonico?


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 6, 2005)

JR, el documento no dice nada respecto al alcance y sensibilidad pero debe ser de unos pocos metros o centímetros como todos estos dispositivos.

Con uno infrarrojo podría abarcarse un área un poco mayor.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 6, 2005)

samil982 dijo:



> tienes que fijarte bien en que pin vas a conectal la señal de entrada en el puerto paralelo ya que no todos son bidireccionales o de entrada solo tienes 4 pines o 5 creo que soon de entrada,
> te sugeriria que lo aisles con optoacoplador que sería una seguridad cuando vayas a realziar tus pruebas.
> 
> si tienes un programa que detecta la señal del puerto paralelo y lo puedes adaptar para q envie tu sms bacan ya lo tienes, porque lo del montaje no es muy complicado..
> pero si no tienes el software, puedes intentar con Labview que es una excelente herramienta para la adquisisción de señales, y otra posibilidad es que un PIC 16f84 realice la llamada por pulsos sería lo mas fácil creo.


----------



## JR (Dic 6, 2005)

me gustaria uno q abarve un poco mas, si tienes algun plano 

ohhh marcelo ya esta listo y probado, los archibos pdf q el colega necesita imprimir y estaban protegidos, me lo a pasado, ya q tubo siertos inconvenientes con el programa q le pasaste solo podia imprimir la mitad de cada documento, si alguien los necesitas, los tendre listo para enviar, o si quieren subirlo al foro estan disponibles,


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 21, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/crear-sensor-movimiento-358/


----------

